# Baby dove advice



## Dovechk (Nov 3, 2015)

I was given two ringneck doves earlier this year, on the third lot eggs one baby has hatched and is now three and a half weeks old, I noticed today it looks like it has a piece of straw embedded in its beak, I can't remove it, any advice?

They have already laid two more eggs will I need to remove this older baby if the others hatch?

Thank you! 
- first time dove owner!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I couldn't get where the straw is embedded in beak? 

Parents wean them usually when the next clutch is about to hatch. So are you going to allow them raising the babies again back to back? 

When they laid these eggs? If it is not late and the embryo hasn't started forming up yet, you may replace them with the fake eggs as it is hard on parents to raise the babies and they should get some rest in between else it taxes their bodies. 

Also, you must supply them with calcium +D3 supplement else hen may get egg bound. Buy a calcium +D3 supplement asap if you are not giving them yet.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

If the baby dove is only 3 and a half weeks old, he still needs to be fed by his parents and they will probably be fine with him there for now. Just keep an eye out for some aggression towards him, when he reaches full size or new chicks hatch.

I agree with Kiddy that your female may be in need of calcium supplements. Hopefully, you are supplying your doves with grit, oyster shell, and/or crushed eggshells (in a separate bowl) already? You can find these at most pet stores or you can order them on-line. There are also calcium supplements for pet birds that you can either add to the water or sprinkle over food. Nesting Ringnecks will devour finely mashed hard-boiled egg and feed it to their young - and you can easily add powdered vitamin and calcium supplements to that. I also sprinkle a little cornmeal over my egg-food to dry it out a little. If they are reluctant to try the (finely-mashed) hard-boiled egg-food, try sprinkling some seed over it.

Be aware though, that too much egg-food can *stimulate* breeding too. So once the chick is self-feeding, egg-food should only be a treat, for once a week or less. My doves will also consume cooked "baby green peas" as a weekly supplement food (but regular green peas seem too large).


----------

